
Infographic: How Elon Musk Rose - OliverSadie
http://www.visualcapitalist.com/how-elon-musk-built-his-empire/
======
mf2hd
argues with cto over which operating system to use (pc or linux)

~~~
OliverSadie
Baffling.

"X.com’s troubles cascaded. Crooks were stealing millions of dollars from
PayPal using stolen credit card numbers. Fixing those problems, as well as
introducing new features, had to wait while Musk switched PayPal’s operating
system over from Unix to Microsoft. Thiel’s loyalists, led by Levchin and
then-executive VP (and former Stanford Review editor) David O. Sacks, staged a
second coup, according to Jackson’s book. They encouraged their staff members
to threaten to quit unless Musk was replaced. He was, in September 2000–by
Thiel." [http://www.forbes.com/forbes/2011/0214/features-peter-
thiel-...](http://www.forbes.com/forbes/2011/0214/features-peter-thiel-social-
media-life-after-facebook.html)

